# Shell-Script zur Umbenennung einiger Dateien



## makr (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich habe einen Ordner in dem sich einige hundert Dateien mit folgendem Schema befinden:

_blablubb-23923.mp3?dies=hsdhsd&ds=sdsdh
dingeling.mp3?dies=h343hsd&ds=asdb
sdsdsbb-23343553.mp3?dies=hjenes_

Also ziemlig wirsch 

Mein Ziel wäre es, ein Shell Script zu haben, dass mir einfach alles nach .mp3 entfernt, der Teil davor soll so wie er ist bestehen bleiben.

Also aus _dingeling.mp3?dies=h343hsd&ds=asdb_ soll nur noch _dingeling.mp3_ werden.


Ich wäre euch super dankbar, wenn jemand einen Tipp hat, wie ich dies realisieren könnte?!

Danke im Voraus für jeden Vorschlag!


----------



## Navy (24. Januar 2011)

```
rename 's/\?dies=.*//' *
```


----------

